# Anyone willing to debate James White on a Topic?



## Matthew1344 (Nov 12, 2022)

My friend is a pastor that is local to Tullahoma TN. His conference can be seen here. https://www.eventbrite.com/e/open-air-theology-conference-2023-tickets-441029229297

The speaker that was going to debate James White on KJV onlyism has backed out. Now Dr. White is looking for another contender, and the topic can (as far as I know) is able to be changed. 

Would anyone here like to debate James white on a certain topic? Children inclusion within the covenant, or anything else you might think of?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2022)

He still has an open invitation to debate someone from Southern Evangelical Seminary.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 12, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> He still has an open invitation to debate someone from Southern Evangelical Seminary.


Is that about this: https://ses.edu/a-response-to-the-f...gelical-seminary-is-a-gateway-to-catholicism/ ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2022)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Is that about this: https://ses.edu/a-response-to-the-f...gelical-seminary-is-a-gateway-to-catholicism/ ?


That's a large part of it. The content dealt more with the historic Reformed view of God as espoused by the Reformed scholastics and why it isn't Roman Catholic.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 12, 2022)

Eschatology would be a good debate. Ever since he became a postmillennialist, I wanted to see him put his stuff in a formal format so I could understand his reasons.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ReformedChristian (Nov 12, 2022)

His attack on Aquinas in terms of God is a bit disturbing. Despite his Catholicism, the Reformed defended and used Aquinas, look at Turretin for example, along with Natural Theology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matthew1344 (Nov 12, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> Eschatology would be a good debate. Ever since he became a postmillennialist, I wanted to see him put his stuff in a formal format so I could understand his reasons.


You want to do it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 13, 2022)

Matthew1344 said:


> You want to do it?


Let's goooooo!


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 13, 2022)

Matthew1344 said:


> You want to do it?


No. I’m skeptical about how useful debates are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Nov 13, 2022)

ReformedChristian said:


> His attack on Aquinas in terms of God is a bit disturbing. Despite his Catholicism, the Reformed defended and used Aquinas, look at Turretin for example, along with Natural Theology.


There is a lot to attack Aquinas for. He was very bad in many areas. The attacks as of late have been on the things we would all attack Thomas on, namely he was wrong on how a man is saved. Also, if the best expression of the doctrine of God comes from a man who likely was not saved, there are implications to that. Carl Trueman said that Catholics got God right, but protestants got Salvation right. As far as I can tell, those 2 things are linked, so I'm not sure how you can separate them like that. So a comment like that and some of the other things coming from the reformed thomists should raise some questions. I'm am not saying they are wrong all the time and that James White is always right. Neither group should be untouchable and neither should be cancelled for asking questions and expecting responses. Both groups should endeavour to use sound biblical exegesis to prove their assertions and not just use hand waving.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andrew35 (Nov 13, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> No. I’m skeptical about how useful debates are


They're entertainment and I want to be entertained.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Beoga (Nov 13, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> No. I’m skeptical about how useful debates are


You mentioned eschatology would be a good debate so that you could have White’s position laid out on the table. But then you said you are skeptical about how useful debates are? Which one is it?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 13, 2022)

Beoga said:


> You mentioned eschatology would be a good debate so that you could have White’s position laid out on the table. But then you said you are skeptical about how useful debates are? Which one is it?


Both. Debates normally do nothing to advance knowledge. This could clarify a few things

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Nov 13, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> No. I’m skeptical about how useful debates are


Debate him about debates being skeptical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Physeter (Nov 13, 2022)

Debate where debates really are edifying. Debates really don't convince anyone. They simply have entertainment value.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 13, 2022)

The debate Robert Godfrey, Mike Horton and Rod Rosenblatt did versus some Roman Catholics in 90s was used in the 2000s to help bring me to faith. Particularly Horton’s speech on grace by faith. I had to pull the car over because I was becoming overwhelmed.

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## Knight (Nov 14, 2022)

James White's book debate with Dave Hunt was one means by which I became confirmed of the truth of the doctrines of grace. Writings by the early church and among Reformers were polemical. I myself prefer written debates - which allow for reflection - but I also see real value in verbal debates. They aren't _simply_ entertainment: for example, White's most recent debate against a TR advocate shied me away from looking to his opponent as a good advocate for that position.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Acts 16 (Nov 14, 2022)

Knight said:


> James White's book debate with Dave Hunt was one means by which I became confirmed of the truth of the doctrines of grace. Writings by the early church and among Reformers were polemical. I myself prefer written debates - which allow for reflection - but I also see real value in verbal debates. *They aren't simply entertainment:* for example, White's most recent debate against a TR advocate shied me away from looking to his opponent as a good advocate for that position.



I agree, I might have converted to Roman Catholicism if God hadn't directed me towards James White's debates.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 14, 2022)

Knight said:


> James White's book debate with Dave Hunt was one means by which I became confirmed of the truth of the doctrines of grace. Writings by the early church and among Reformers were polemical. I myself prefer written debates - which allow for reflection - but I also see real value in verbal debates. They aren't _simply_ entertainment: for example, White's most recent debate against a TR advocate shied me away from looking to his opponent as a good advocate for that position.



I'm not opposed to polemical writings. My skepticism dealt more the modern theological tendency that is often reduced to the line, "Debate me, brother!" White isn't quite like that, to be fair. And he is good on things like KJV.


----------



## itsreed (Nov 14, 2022)

ZackF said:


> The debate Robert Godfrey, Mike Horton and Rod Rosenblatt did versus some Roman Catholics in 90s was used in the 2000s to help bring me to faith. Particularly Horton’s speech on grace by faith. I had to pull the car over because I was becoming overwhelmed.


Any online link?


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2022)

Knight said:


> James White's book debate with Dave Hunt was one means by which I became confirmed of the truth of the doctrines of grace. Writings by the early church and among Reformers were polemical. I myself prefer written debates - which allow for reflection - but I also see real value in verbal debates. They aren't _simply_ entertainment: for example, White's most recent debate against a TR advocate shied me away from looking to his opponent as a good advocate for that position.


This book is also what convinced me. Forever grateful for Dr White because of that book, and in God's providence I got to meet him not long afterwards where he answered some of my questions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Nov 14, 2022)

Acts 16 said:


> I agree, I might have converted to Roman Catholicism if God hadn't directed me towards James White's debates.


Same here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jason F. (Nov 14, 2022)

Matthew1344 said:


> Children inclusion within the covenant


Would love to see this


----------



## Physeter (Nov 14, 2022)

RamistThomist said:


> I'm not opposed to polemical writings. My skepticism dealt more the modern theological tendency that is often reduced to the line, "Debate me, brother!" White isn't quite like that, to be fair. And he is good on things like KJV.


I've seen too many bad examples of debating and people are quick to resort to it. I guess I have been soured on it after years of having to administer websites where I have to moderate written debates that have turned ugly. Polemics do have their place. There is so much evil and deception out there that tries to market itself as truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Nov 14, 2022)

itsreed said:


> Any online link?


<dating myself>I had it on cassettes. </dating myself> I’ll see if I can find it online.


----------



## ZackF (Nov 14, 2022)

Obviously, the uploader disagrees with the Solas but here is the Scriptura part. I can't find the Fide part immediately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

